# Is this food okay?



## Tsucass (May 31, 2012)

Hello-

I am currently feeding my mice Regal Rat food. It has a 15% protein level. I supplement it with dehydrated papaya, rosehips, and raisins. Each mouse also gets 1 yogurt chip per day. Is this a good diet to be feeding them?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It's smidge high in protein, but not too bad. Why the rose hips? Mousies don't need the vitamin C, and rosehips might cause acidosis. Papaya is good; I'm fond of dried mango as an occasional treat, and dried banana and apple as well.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Are these pets or breeding animals? That makes a pretty huge difference in their nutritional requirements, as breeding animals will need the higher protein.


----------

